# Bmc Slt 01 Paint Crack Or Frame Crack?



## robikka

Hello everyone,
last time when I was cleaning and checking my BMC SLT01 bike I found this crack on the left side, where is the chainstay bonded with bottom bracket. I sent some pictures to BMC and they answered me the it is likely only a paint crack...Does anybody else has this kind of crack on his BMC? I marked the very ends of the crack and watch them, after few rides it seems it is still same, it is not spreading. What do you think about the crack, does it look like a paint crack or frame crack?


----------



## robikka

another photo...


----------



## velogy

Robikka,

Good for your for keeping you bike clean! I just warrantied a TeamMachine for a customer through their current US distributor. I did consult BMC directly as well. The feedback I received all round was that it is a paint crack. Check out the uploaded files. 

I pushed for the inspection even though I thought the frame was probably ok. My client didn't hear any creaking while pedaling and the paint was cracked exactly on the outer seam of the bb joint. BMC's joints are tapered into each other for a stronger bond. The crack did not reflect a separation between the entire joint.

It's still not my call. When it comes to warranting a frame I'll take all the steps necessary to put confidence in the client. If I were you and I had the option available to me, I would encourage your dealer to facilitate the warranty process. The worst case scenario is that you get an "approved" frame back and can't ride for a few weeks. 

Bottom line is it's probably fine but you should talk to your dealer and know the entire process before making the decision to return it for inspection. 

Good Luck,

Mary
[email protected]


----------



## robikka

thank you very much for your information, it helped me a lot, I could not find anything about this problem on the net, definetely I will not warranty the frame, I think it is the same crack and the same "problem" as you posted, only the paint crack on the bonding area  thanks a lot


----------



## velogy

Np. If it starts creaking under load then take it in for sure. What kind of riding are you doing?


----------



## velogy

Good Morning Robikka,

If you're still considering inspecting it further (sanding the paint) send it back and let the dealer/distributor do the sanding. It's in your best interest to let the experts take responsibility for it. Don't take offense, just consider the legality. Like I said before, I wouldn't stop riding it like normal but if you begin to hear noises just check them out. It could be dry bottom bracket threads or it could be a real crack. If the bike was laid down then that can affect the diagnosis. It really is probably just fine.


----------



## robikka

I will continue to ride the bike and watch the crack, your posts really helped me a lot, now I can see that more BMCs have this "problem" with paint, I am not racer, I bought my BMC as a used bike so I was a bit worried when I found the crack, so my thought were that the bike was crashed and that is the cause of the crack, but I could not find any scratches from crash
now I know what was the cause


----------



## velogy

You are so lucky to have that bike! BMC's are kinda hard to get a hold of right now. That warranty will cover the original owner.:idea: So, IF it does begin to creak under load, take it to a bike shop that you trust for a second opinion. Talk to them about frame inspection (show them the pictures we've exchanged), ask about frame painters in your area, and potentially any independent fabricators who could theoretically re-bond the area.
All the best,
Mary


----------



## The Mad hippie

OK my 2 cents worth here.
If there is a hairline crack down on the chain stays as per all the pics posted.
Please don't panic and live with it.
This is only a paint issue and is common on SLT01 and CX01's.
Both my CX's had this and 2 customer SLT's also.
The chainstay is a single moulding for both sides bonded into the forged and welded BB shell.
Don't send it back for a warranty because you will never get another one again as these have ceased production.
If you are thinking of getting an SLT then just get one now before they are all gone.

E


----------



## velogy

I concur. Availability in Australia might be different from the Sates so I don't discount what TMh says about the SLT. However, the geometry of the 2010 ProMachine is virtually identical. With the exception of the center to top measurement (which is* A* off by just over a half mm and *B* a secondary measurement in sizing to the top tube anyway)


----------



## robikka

thank you all for your posts, I will ride my BMC with the same confidence as I was before discovering the paint crack :thumbsup: 
special thanks to velogy for his post of BMC statement


----------



## velogy

she's a her  no problem. let me know if there's anything else i can do


----------



## robikka

oops


----------



## numbnutz

Mine showed cracks in the same spot, as well as in the junction between BB and Seat Tube. Was warrantied no problems and swapped out for a pro machine. nice upgrade.


----------



## MarvinK

I wonder if this track frame showed similar cracks in the headtube area:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66DtgCNhHJo 

OUCH!


----------



## 900aero

Distantly related - I had a crack on my Profile Design aero bars that was not pretty to look at & no shops were prepared to investigate very far, recommending new bars instead. So I spoke with a friend who fixes surfboards for a living but is a boatbuilder by trade - and thus knows lots about carbon fibre. He looked at it carefully and worked out that it was a crack in the paint over a small cosmetic patch, not the structural carbon at all. A quick sand and then re-spray at its disappeared. 

This experience may not translate to your bike but it might also pay to seek out someone who understands working with carbon fibre, not just selling it.


----------



## john.yarb

good to see that I am not the only person to have this issue. I imported my frame from England (blk/wht) when they closed them out. Love the bike. Was hating thinking I may have to send it back for warranty repair. Thanks for posting pics and the BMC page. Now I can smile for the rest of the day.


----------



## robikka

yeah it helped me a lot as well, since the discover I made more than 1000km and the paint crack is still the same, I am very happy with my team machine


----------



## pman_atl

*paint crack*

This helped me a lot. Thanks! I had this same issue as a bigger racer and was worried I had a cracked frame at the carbon to aluminum junction. Even though I had not noticed any noise or flex and a LBS believed it was 'most likely' only a paint crack I continued to feel a little uneasy putting it under load in sprints. This is an absolutely incredible frame and I am pretty sure I shed a tear when I found the crack. It's been about 700 miles since then with races included and no issues.


----------

